# De-scent rice cooker



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2004)

I made a batch of basmati in my rice cooker (Panasonic SH15PS) a couple weeks ago, and since then, there's been kind of a funky smell in everything I've cooked in there. Any suggestions on what I can do to rid my machine of this olfactory infestation without harming it?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 8, 2004)

Try a long soak in hot water with baking soda. My wife works in a little restaraunt here on the island and they go through a lot of strawberry topping. We take the empty containers and use them for food storage (beans, rice, pasta, nuts etc.). This is the method we use to get the OVERPOWERING artificial strawberry flavor scent out.

It is sometimnes necessary to soak one  or times


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks. I'm 99% sure the smell is trapped in the lid. I'll give that a try.


----------

